# Ram 6.4 hemi reviews



## snopushin ford

So has anyone driven one? what are your thoughts? I want to go back to gas after driving diesels since 05. But I still want the truck to move when I stand on the skinny pedal. Thanks


----------



## herb1001

Anyone plowing with one of these yet?


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

I going to give it a year or two to get the kinks out and then pull the trigger.

Michael


----------



## mega10cab

I'll be able to give a review soon. My boss just received his special ordered 2014 2500 CCSB tradesman 6.4 hemi 4x4 today. We do hardscaping, and his 05 1500 hemi has 150% outdone itself. I can't wait to see how this new truck does. It won't be plowed with but it'll get maxed out consistently. Hoping to get some seat time tomorrow.

Honestly, we've pulled plenty of 10-14k loads with his 1500 no problems.... Not safe lol but it's been done. Can't wait to load this new truck up. I am a supervisor so only him and I will get any seat time. After hauling some loads with my 2010 2500 cummins he was hooked, but I talked him out of a diesel. These new gas motors are more then capable.


----------



## JustJeff

mega10cab;1751257 said:


> I'll be able to give a review soon. My boss just received his special ordered 2014 2500 CCSB tradesman 6.4 hemi 4x4 today. We do hardscaping, and his 05 1500 hemi has 150% outdone itself. I can't wait to see how this new truck does. It won't be plowed with but it'll get maxed out consistently. Hoping to get some seat time tomorrow.
> 
> Honestly, we've pulled plenty of 10-14k loads with his 1500 no problems.... Not safe lol but it's been done. Can't wait to load this new truck up. I am a supervisor so only him and I will get any seat time. After hauling some loads with my 2010 2500 cummins he was hooked, but I talked him out of a diesel. These new gas motors are more then capable.


Why in the hell would you talk him OUT OF a diesel when as you said you're consistently pulling 14K loads??? That's what diesels are made for, that and longevity. Seems ass backwards to me.


----------



## mega10cab

Because if his 1500 gas was able to pull the loads , why couldn't a 2500 gas??? With the price of fuel, higher maintenance costs for diesels , it's not worth it. These new gas motors are very capable. It's amazing how many companies are getting away from diesels for these exact reasons. Some major construction companies in my area have slowly over the last few years have replaced most diesels with gas trucks. 

It costs a lot more for my 2010 cummins to haul the loads then a gas truck. I get 9mpg towing heavy. Gas trucks are getting 7-9mpg. Diesel here is $3.99-4.19/gal. Gas is $3.29-339. My oil change costs $75, gas motor is about $35-45, my fuel filter is $45 every 15k miles. My CCV filter is. $80 every 50k miles. And the front end issues due to the heavy cummins and crappy dodge steering/ suspension design.

Much less the $8 k option for the diesel.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I get 12-15mpg pulling heavy 10k+ with my diesel at 65mph and 18-20mpg empty,
same trailer behind the gasser 360ci and it gets 8mpg at best.

so the price of fuel now favors a diesel,
If you figure the amount used to do the same work as a diesel will do the WORK using less fuel.


It's not the price that is changing some minds on weather or not to get a diesel but the emissions systems.
They will not work well for some.
but if you tow heavy a diesel will be leaps and bounds better than any gasser.

I own both,
I like the power of the diesel.
but unless you delete the emissions on the diesel a gasser is a better choice for plowing and of course a gasser will tow, just not as comfortably or as economically as a diesel.


----------



## mega10cab

And the payload for my 2010 ram 2500 4x4 diesel is 2,054, his 2014 2500 gas 4x4 is 7,100. WTF??? An his truck sits much higher then mine. 

My truck is deleted, 125hp tune, leveled on 33s during the summer, 35s in winter. I drive like a grandpa, I average 16-18 empty summer, 13-15 empty winter, and 8-10 depending on the load. 

I'll say it again, the new gas motors are extremely capable and efficient at hauling loads.


----------



## SnoFarmer

the hemi 6.4 has a max payload of #3,970
and a max towing of #16,300
the 6.7 cummins has a max payload of #3,140
max towing #17,970
http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/ram_2500/capability/#link-3

The diesel is a couple of hundred lbs less because the engine weights more.
andI'll say it again
a gasser is capable but not as capable or as efficient at towing heavy as a diesel is.
And from what I hear the Hemi is a gas guzzler under a load.


----------



## JustJeff

Don't know why you're getting such ****** mileage out of your diesel. I get 20-21 unloaded on the highway doing 75 all day long. I'm getting 9 right now plowing, so there's something going on with your engine for you to have such bad mileage. And I'm not saying a gas (more specifically, a hemi) isn't a very capable engine, I just traded one in on an '07 half-ton that I had, but the bottom line is, diesels are MADE for torque, towing, and durability. A gas motor will do it, but a diesel will do it with ease and over a long period of time.


----------



## mega10cab

In my opinion for the extra. $8k for the diesel, it's not worth it. Plus the truck will be his daily driver. He was only slightly partial to getting a diesel. A gas truck has worked fine so he felt he didn't completely need the diesel. I don't use my truck daily for work hauling, it was an impulse buy. 

As far as my mileage. I've never gotten over 19.2. I also have 4.10 gears. At 70mph my RPMs are 2000-2100. Are you going by your lie-o-meter or actual hand calculated? Had my truck. 3 1/2 years and still have trouble believing anyone is getting those kind if numbers with these new diesels. I also get around 9 while plowing. I run 700 lbs ballast too.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The 13's and up have a different engine and radiator.
They redesigned the 6.7 they gave it different programing that the pre 12's( that is the year the new hp #'came out?)

Yea you will get 2-3 mpg better than I do.
lol,

I'm sure you know but the over head millage guesser is never right on, 
some can vary by quite a bit.
I hand calc my millage.
,
It's the 07-12's that get the crappy millage.
I get very good millage for a 08 some even question how I get such good millage?
I only get those # because the exhaust fell of going over RXR crossing other wise it's 17-18mpg for a stock version for those years.

EFI live has also opened a chance for a mile or 2 better for my year.

I like my deleted 6.7 it doesn't stop pulling. I can idle up that narrow, rocky, mountain rd. pulling my TT, with out worrying about the deeded Regen required message.

and I have the low end toquerk to make easy work out of it. but you know all of that.



Harleyjeff;1751976 said:


> Don't know why you're getting such ****** mileage out of your diesel. I get 20-21 unloaded on the highway doing 75 all day long. I'm getting 9 right now plowing, so there's something going on with your engine for you to have such bad mileage.


I bought at the bottom of the market in 08,
The dealer couldn't get it off of the lot fast enough.
He didn't even argue about my trade in.
Back then it was a $4,000 option for a diesel.
I only paid 32k with my trade


----------



## JustJeff

mega10cab;1752020 said:


> In my opinion for the extra. $8k for the diesel, it's not worth it. Plus the truck will be his daily driver. He was only slightly partial to getting a diesel. A gas truck has worked fine so he felt he didn't completely need the diesel. I don't use my truck daily for work hauling, it was an impulse buy.
> 
> As far as my mileage. I've never gotten over 19.2. I also have 4.10 gears. At 70mph my RPMs are 2000-2100. Are you going by your lie-o-meter or actual hand calculated? Had my truck. 3 1/2 years and still have trouble believing anyone is getting those kind if numbers with these new diesels. I also get around 9 while plowing. I run 700 lbs ballast too.


No, I hand calculate my numbers. So now you're saying that you didn't have "that big of an influence' over your boss's decision??? Because realize this, unless your boss is an idiot, you don't have any influence over him, get over it.


----------



## mega10cab

Ok let me re-word it so you can get your panties out of a bunch. 

I'm a supervisor, it's my boss, myself and 4 other employees. My boss asks for my opinion a lot. And vise versa. After comparing the trucks and then asking me, I gave my opinion. He said he was 50/50 on which one to go with. After comparing specs, him and I both agreed it wasn't worth the extra $8k for the diesels, much less the extra money in maintenance etc. 

A gas truck has been working just fine for us, so it's what he decided to stick with it. If it ain't broke, don't fix it is the way I look at it. Sorry you feel differently. Yes a diesel truck can do it more efficiently, but nowadays it isn't as big of a difference as it was 20 years ago. Gas motors have come a long way. The power and longevity has greatly improved. I personally know plenty of people who have left diesels for the new ford 6.2 and are very pleased. I can't wait to see how this new 6.4 hemi does. 

The OP did not ask for a pissing match so I'm not commenting on this anymore.


----------



## JustJeff

You are correct on all accounts above. In any event, you said that the new 6.4 should be there yesterday (or today?). Have you seen or driven it yet?


----------



## mega10cab

He received it late Saturday. I saw it yesterday side by side to mine. The suspension is very stout looking. Truck sits much higher then mine too. I did not drive it as I was out picking up salt. I'm hoping to have seat time this week, but not 100% if I will or not. Have my own crew working plus a snow storm wed so I'll be out plowing. He did say yesterday it pulled our 7x12 dump trailer with 1 yard of crush and run like it wasn't back there. So it really hasn't been tested yet. Gotta pick up a pallet of block this week, we'll see how it handles payload then.


----------



## Mega cab

Bought new 2014 2500 crew cab about two months ago with the 6.4 hemi. I just got western wide-out installed. Plowed my first snow with it a few days ago about 5in snow did great! I carry about 2000 pounds of salt with me also. 
I also have 2008 with hemi not sure yet but 6.4 does seem to use much more gas. But not sure the numbers do to only plowing one time and I keep my truck running at all times when we are out working.
A couple of things for all of your debates to think about the new 6.4 adds about $1500 to the cost of truck. Also my salesman who I know well told me to run 89 not 87 in it. That's what dodge recommends ( Have not seen it in written yet) I have been running 87 still. The frame is stronger and the front suspension as well holds weight well.


----------



## JustJeff

I ran 89 in my 5.7 as well. I believe I read it in the owner's manual, but not sure if that's where I got it from or the salesman. But for a couple of extra cents per gallon it gave me piece of mind.


----------



## Mega cab

I don't mind spending the little more money for 89. My concern is how fresh the 89 gas is. I wouldn't think that many people are buying it.


----------



## Mega cab

Sorry! Not that many people are buying 89!


----------



## JohnMeyer

Mega cab;1768469 said:


> Sorry! Not that many people are buying 89!


Most 89 octane gas is blended from the regular grade and premium grade at the pump. You're better off buying your gas at a high volume location where they tale 3-4 tanker loads a week. I've been running 91 octane non-ethanol gas in my 07 1500 w/ 5.7 Hemi. It seems to get a little better mileage and the MDS works smoother with the non-ethanol gas.


----------



## JustJeff

Mega cab;1768469 said:


> Sorry! Not that many people are buying 89!


There you go again. And you know this HOW? Do you own a gas station and have real life numbers, or just stating your opinions as facts again?


----------



## JustJeff

Boy, I sure hope you're young, because if you're older and this ignorant it's a sad State. You seem to know how many people buy (or don't buy) 89 octane, you have enough influence over your boss to tell him which engines to get in his trucks, and you "regularly" pull a 14K trailer with a half-ton Ram. Personally, I think you're full of ****.
Do you have any pictures of YOUR equipment, or are you just a 20 year old pecking away at a keyboard in your parent's basement?


----------



## Mega cab

Just to make it clear there are two of us in this called Mega Cabs. I don't know for sure how many people are buying 89 it would just seem do to high gas prices at general gas station most people are going cheap. 
We don't have to many places to buy from anymore that are ethanol free.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

I priced out a gas and a diesel when i bought my 2011 ram 3500 cab chassis. For the extra expense of buying a diesel motor, the extra cost of diesel, and all the maintenance costs, i would have to put 150,000 miles on the truck before i was going to break even. I bought my ram in march as a trade in left over with 1400 miles on it I'm now at 15,000. Id have a long way to get to 150,000. I get 8mpg towing my mowing trailer or any load, i get 5.5mpg plowing. My plow route is about 36miles. I fill up with regular, there's not enough of a difference filling up with mid or high test. A gas motor will pull fine, they just don't make the torque and power the same way a diesel does. You find your foot more on the throttle and in higher RPMs when towing with a gas compared to a diesel. 

also HarleyJeff, quit being an internet tough guy


----------



## SnoFarmer

the answer is , how many people are buying the low grade and the high grade, as mid is a mix of both low and high octane.



Mega cab;1768468 said:


> I don't mind spending the little more money for 89. My concern is how fresh the 89 gas is. I wouldn't think that many people are buying it.


----------



## JohnMeyer

SnoFarmer;1770373 said:


> the answer is , how many people are buying the low grade and the high grade, as mid is a mix of both low and high octane.


Gas stations sell about 10 gallons of regular for every gallon of premium. 89 octane is 65% regular and 35% premium, so it's obvious that there isn't a huge demand for either product.


----------

